# [solved] fluxbox+slim -> slim startet nur shell

## Inkarnat

hi@all,

 habe hier als wm fluxbox und als loginmanager slim installiert.

Leider startet nachdem ich mich per slim "einloge" nur ein eterm fenster.

In meiner /etc/slim.conf  ist 

```
sessiondir           /etc/X11/Sessions
```

eingetragen. In /etc/X11/Sessions findet sich das von fluxbox angelegte skript "fluxbox".

Was könnte noch fehlen?

gruß Inkarnat[/code]Last edited by Inkarnat on Wed Apr 27, 2011 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Da gibt es irgendwo default session in der slim.conf

Ich meine Xfce4 ist ganz vorne, versuche mal dort fluxbox einzutragen.

ansonsten kannst du immer noch eine .xinitrc in deinem home folder anlegen.

----------

## Inkarnat

hi disi,

 ja der default eintrag in der slim.conf soll der erste Wert nach sessions sein -> habe dort nur fluxbox stehen,

aber das führt seltsamerweise nicht zum erfolg.

gruß inkarnat

edit: ja mit der .xinitrc klappt es! danke!

----------

